# Update on brushing "Hammerite"



## AES (11 Mar 2013)

Thanks to everyone for all the help with brushing Hammerite paint in a previous post of mine.

I can report that Acetone as a thinner works perfectly. But coverage by brushing as compared to spraying (from the aerosol) is pretty awful. Perhaps I got it too thin? But when I get time I'll try to get some "official" thinner because I'd now rather like to try spraying it with a spray gun/compressor.

There was a comment from someone about the "new" formula Hammerite not being as good as the old but if you remember my last post I had to get my first attempt at brush painting off the work piece because it was simply awful. I did so (in the end) but it was VERY hard work, using first a hard plastic bristle cup brush in an electric drill followed by reducing grades of abrasive, ali oxide paper first, then wet n dry. My goodness the stuff stuck to the job like the proverbial manure on an army blanket, so I think this practical experiment shows that in terms of longevity the new Hammerite must still be pretty good.

Swiss weather has been very funny of late and all our snow went away again last week (for the 3rd time this year) giving me a "window" to do some further aerosol spraying outside on the rest of the small bits & pieces from this job. Using the usual techniques (can in hot water; plenty of rattling the ball) I see that the finish of the sprayed work is better than my 2nd brushing attempt with Acetone thinner. Hence my wish to try it in the spray gun with the proper thinner but that will be later on as the snow is due back again within the next few days.

Again thanks to all.

Krgds
AES


----------



## Limey Lurker (11 Mar 2013)

In the past, I have , several times, sprayed over brushed Hammerite with pure thinners, which has smoothed out the surface beautifully. More than 1 light coats of thinners, applied before the previous coat has completely dried, seems best. HTH!


----------



## AES (11 Mar 2013)

Another tip to try. Thanks for that Limey.

AES


----------

